# Creak while standing/peddling on hills



## doctorbohica (Jun 18, 2005)

I just got an Orbea Onix and I notice when I stand and peddle on hills, especially steep hills, a creak sound/feel seems to come from the front of the bike. I never hear/feel the creak when I'm not peddling. I took the bike back to the shop and they tightened the peddles, but it's made no difference (as I suspected it wouldn't). The sensation is somewhat distracting during hard climbs, and I'm really anxious to find out what the problem is. Unfortunately, maint. books don't seem to cover these kinds of issues too well. Any ideas what may be causing the problem?

Thank you for any thoughts.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Unfortunately creaks and squeaks are hard to pin point. I've had one in my Cannondale for the last year, and still can't find it in spite of the fact that I tore the bike completely apart, then cleaned and lubed it. I just chalk it up to metal flex or something. Thankfully my Colnago has no mystery sounds.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd guess that it's probably coming from the stem or handlebar. If it only happens when standing, then it could be brought on by that extra torque on the handlebars when standing. Try twisting and flexing the handlebars a bit to see if you can get the creak. Take apart and apply a little grease just to be sure.

It could also be the bottom bracket, but I would expect the creak to happen even when sitting and grinding a big gear. My Cannondale was recently doing this. I had greased the threads when I originally put on the BB. When I took it apart the grease was still intact, so I tried using some plumber's teflon tape on the threads. This did the trick - no more creak.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

First guess is bars and stem but also could be nipples squeaking in the front rim spoke crossings rubbing, or the front skewer squeaking. That's assuming it's really coming from the front. Sounds can get transmitted through the frame and disguise the real source. Bottom bracket is always a popular location and I started using both grease and teflon tape on installations just to avoid having to redo it half the time.

Then there is pedal cleats, chainring bolts, cracked frame, crank bolts, and I have also had cartridge bearings squeak in the hubs. God I hate squeaks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's a good link to point you toward possibles....

http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/creaking_and_squeaking.shtml


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Noises in the night*

Just what are you peddling on those hills. Maybe your goods (or services) are causing complaints from the local insects? Or are you just peddling your a$$ all over town? 

It is fairly common to have clicking noises, but ticks and clicks are very hard to eliminate sometimes. What seems like it is tied to the pedals may be coming from the seat post, etc. Sometimes things like temperature and humidity can affect noises as well. Clicks tied to your pedaling can come from the BB (grease all threads in contact with the frame and BB, and torque it to the recommended settings, which can be quite high), crank bolts, the chain ring bolts (take them all out and grease the threads, the faces where they contact the CRs, and the CRs where they contact the crank spider arms), the pedals (grease the threads, get some wax etc. on the cleats, grease the bolts into your shoes, squirt some lube into the guts of the pedal machinery if possible), the chain (clean and lube), your seat post and saddle (grease the post, seat post bolts, saddle rails), your bars and stem (grease the stem, stem bolt at both ends, h'bar bolt, and h'bar where it goes through the stem), and your wheels (check for spoke tension, particularly on the rear non drive side, put a drop of lube where each pair of spokes cross, grease/tighten QRs, tighten cassette lock ring). Needless to say, you want to try these things in what seems like the most likely place the noise is coming from, but there are plenty of stories about "I was sure the noise was in the handlebars but it went away when I tightened up the spokes in the rear wheel," so keep trying different things until you have success.


----------



## smoothflyin (May 16, 2005)

I have the same problem with my Onix and first thought it was the pedals. But I was told to tighten the crank arms after every couple of rides with the correct allen wrench and it did the trick. The first time I tightened them, it was about a quarter of a turn loose. The guy that told me this was a shop mechanic that rode an Onix also.


----------



## doctorbohica (Jun 18, 2005)

Terzo rene, neil0502, Kerry Irons, smoothflyin, these suggestions are great. It looks like you've got my free-time all cut out over the next 48 hours or so, huh?

smoothflyin, is this experience specific to Ultegra Grupo? I put on Dura-Ace except for the wheels (I kept the Ksyrium Elites), and therefore only the left crank is tightened so far as I can tell. Just to be sure, you're not referring to the bottom bracket lock-rings (which are essentially the same on Ultegra and Dura-Ace) are you?

After trying to replicate the sound this afternoon, I now notice the creak comes not so much when I'm peddling as when I'm swaying from side to side (which I tend to do when peddling up hills). Of note, I spoke to someone earlier this evening who rides Ksyrium SSC SLs. He says even these reputably stiff rims seem to creak a bit when he leans his bike from side to side while climbing...so I'm starting to suspect the noise is coming from the front rim when pressure is applied. The spokes are tight. Anyone else have this problem with these rims?


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Unfortunately creaks and squeaks are hard to pin point. I've had one in my Cannondale for the last year, and still can't find it in spite of the fact that I tore the bike completely apart, then cleaned and lubed it. I just chalk it up to metal flex or something. Thankfully my Colnago has no mystery sounds.


If your cannondale has a internal headset it take it apart, grease the steel cups that sit in the frame and re assemble.....Took me 3 months of annoying creek to find it in my C'dale. Thankfully it shut it up.


----------



## doctorbohica (Jun 18, 2005)

Just a follow-up in case anyone else has the same problem:

After bringing my Orbea Onix back to the shop, the mechanics tightened and lubed "everything", and the creak still could be heard completely unabated. So I finally asked them to switch the front wheel, and lo, the creak vanished Of note, there's really not much to lube on this wheelset. Anyway, the replacement is the same Ksyrium Elite, but definitly no creak. 

Anyways, don't let them try to talk you out of the problem being a faulty wheel if you've been tortured with annoying creaks...I wonder if the Ksyrium's bladed spoke increases the likelihood of this kind of stuff as I've never had this problem with conventional spokes.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

doctorbohica said:


> Just a follow-up in case anyone else has the same problem:
> 
> After bringing my Orbea Onix back to the shop, the mechanics tightened and lubed "everything", and the creak still could be heard completely unabated. So I finally asked them to switch the front wheel, and lo, the creak vanished Of note, there's really not much to lube on this wheelset. Anyway, the replacement is the same Ksyrium Elite, but definitly no creak.
> 
> Anyways, don't let them try to talk you out of the problem being a faulty wheel if you've been tortured with annoying creaks...I wonder if the Ksyrium's bladed spoke increases the likelihood of this kind of stuff as I've never had this problem with conventional spokes.


The hubs are wll knowen for holding grit where the spokes hold in. An air gun blast once and a while fixes that.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

doctorbohica said:


> Just a follow-up in case anyone else has the same problem:
> 
> After bringing my Orbea Onix back to the shop, the mechanics tightened and lubed "everything", and the creak still could be heard completely unabated. So I finally asked them to switch the front wheel, and lo, the creak vanished Of note, there's really not much to lube on this wheelset. Anyway, the replacement is the same Ksyrium Elite, but definitly no creak.
> 
> Anyways, don't let them try to talk you out of the problem being a faulty wheel if you've been tortured with annoying creaks...I wonder if the Ksyrium's bladed spoke increases the likelihood of this kind of stuff as I've never had this problem with conventional spokes.


It's the quick release face against the fork dropout. Solved MANY creaks there at the shop. A little dab O' grease on the faces of the dropout and tighten the QR and it should go away.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

It's your wheels. Ksyriums creak. All Ksyriums...

Drop lube into the spoke nipples and where the spokes enter the hub shell. It'll stop.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Over the top?*



merckx56 said:


> Ksyriums creak. All Ksyriums....


You know I'm no fan of boutique wheels, but this statement is clearly hyperbole. Not all Ks creak. Full stop.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

*Squeak and creaks*

I had the same problem with my Giant awhile back. I racking my brain trying to isolate the problem. I Googled it and found a suggestion to remove the front skewer and lubricate the contact points that touch the fork tips. I applied some lubricant (Pedro's grease in my case) to the axle, a little on the fork tips and the end caps (I forget the actual name of these thingys) and lo and behold, no more squeaks. It's worth a shot.

Good luck.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> You know I'm no fan of boutique wheels, but this statement is clearly hyperbole. Not all Ks creak. Full stop.


I have three sets and have sold/serviced or rebuilt dozens. Every set I've ever dealt with have creaked in some way or another. Period. 

If you are no fan of them, then you probably don't have them. Don't offer your opinion on them. I love mine, even though they creak. All of them creak.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*More data*



merckx56 said:


> I have three sets and have sold/serviced or rebuilt dozens. Every set I've ever dealt with have creaked in some way or another. Period.
> 
> If you are no fan of them, then you probably don't have them. Don't offer your opinion on them. I love mine, even though they creak. All of them creak.


I ride with people who have K's (poor judgement on their part ) and they don't make noises. What can I say.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

My Ksyriums seemed to be squeeking, so I lubed the quick releases, cleaned the fork dropouts real well, and creak gone.

Until a week or so later, a new creak came around that only happened when pedaling hard up hill. Crank off, lubed, seat post cleaned, lubed, etc and no change at all. Put an allen wrench on the front derailleur clamp and got a loud click. Lubed it and the noise is gone. Probably done 1000 miles since the clicks have been exorcised with nothing but my bones creaking. Point of this.....it could be anything on the bike making noise, and it's almost impossible to pinpoint by listening. It's a good excuse to thorougly clean the bike and lube everything up. If I still have noises after everything has been rebuilt, then I start looking for frame cracks.

Mark


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Annoying Creak!!*



doctorbohica said:


> I just got an Orbea Onix and I notice when I stand and peddle on hills, especially steep hills, a creak sound/feel seems to come from the front of the bike. I never hear/feel the creak when I'm not peddling. I took the bike back to the shop and they tightened the peddles, but it's made no difference (as I suspected it wouldn't). The sensation is somewhat distracting during hard climbs, and I'm really anxious to find out what the problem is. Unfortunately, maint. books don't seem to cover these kinds of issues too well. Any ideas what may be causing the problem?
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts.



I had a Trek 5200 which I rode for 750 miles and then developed the creak on hard climbs when I was standing. I took it to the dealer and they said it was a cup on the BB(Ultegra) that needed to be lubed . They lubed it and in 750 more miles it was back. I now have a TCR2 and recently developed the same creak. After Much thought I decided to start with the simplest and work to the hardest. I removed the bolts holding the cranks on and cleaned and greased them. I reinstalled them and the creak is gone...at least for now.
Good Luck..


----------

